# Differing absorption rates



## Radders (Jan 26, 2017)

i decided I should give my lower abs a rest and put my new set above my waist. I seem to be getting better absorption in this set which makes me wonder whether anyone uses different basal and/or ratios for different sites? 
There's not as much fat above my waist and I suppose I may have created some scar tissue by overuse of my lower abs.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2017)

Well, I'm not on a pump, but my novorapid injections absorb much more quickly from my belly than my behind, plus I also need less insulin when injecting in my belly. Probably down to less fat on belly.


----------



## Radders (Jan 27, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Well, I'm not on a pump, but my novorapid injections absorb much more quickly from my belly than my behind, plus I also need less insulin when injecting in my belly. Probably down to less fat on belly.


Yes, when I was injecting I found the same, but I don't remember needing less insulin!


----------



## grainger (Jan 27, 2017)

Left side of my body doesn't absorb as well as my right - highly weird but I've just got used to it!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 27, 2017)

I never had that marked difference between different areas - but have had 'odd spots' here there and everywhere for about 20 years, and still have apart there being a lot more of them now and also from completely killing all the sub cut fat on my outer thighs so they are NBG for absorbing insulin or anything else sub cut., whatsoever.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 28, 2017)

I have only ventured round to the side and onto edge of buttocks so far, and haven't noticed any particular differences, but there are so many factors that could change the readings that I get that I have never considered the possibility of differences in absorption.  Another factor to consider and see if there is a pattern.

I do get a site turning skanky before I would normally change my cannula, so (usually) just change it and avoid that area for a while.


----------



## Radders (Jan 28, 2017)

What other sites do people use? I don't think I've enough fat on my back any more, not much on my bum other than what I sit on, and I worry that if I used my thighs the cannula would be very easily dislodged by trousers when going to the loo. That leaves abs, and as I still have a comfortable spare tyre below my waist, that's where I have tended to use, but I feel it's time I gave the tyre a rest. Who knows, it might even disappear! 
There must be people thinner than me on here, how do you manage?


----------



## Radders (Jan 28, 2017)

grainger said:


> Left side of my body doesn't absorb as well as my right - highly weird but I've just got used to it!


Interesting!


----------



## lizabetic (Feb 6, 2017)

Radders said:


> What other sites do people use? I don't think I've enough fat on my back any more, not much on my bum other than what I sit on, and I worry that if I used my thighs the cannula would be very easily dislodged by trousers when going to the loo. That leaves abs, and as I still have a comfortable spare tyre below my waist, that's where I have tended to use, but I feel it's time I gave the tyre a rest. Who knows, it might even disappear!
> There must be people thinner than me on here, how do you manage?



Hi @Radders interesting thread here as I was just browsing since i've been having trouble with sites. I use my stomach beneath belly button, and above bellow button. My back although they don't stick too well and very very occasionally thights. I've recently been finding sets very very irritating. Not sure why, just itchy or uncomfortable so am leaving stomach area for a while. This has prompted me to use the back of my arms! Accu chek do list them as a 'possible' site, I am using 6mm as opposed to usual 8mm, so will see how that goes. I'll update you


----------



## Radders (Feb 6, 2017)

lizabetic said:


> Hi @Radders interesting thread here as I was just browsing since i've been having trouble with sites. I use my stomach beneath belly button, and above bellow button. My back although they don't stick too well and very very occasionally thights. I've recently been finding sets very very irritating. Not sure why, just itchy or uncomfortable so am leaving stomach area for a while. This has prompted me to use the back of my arms! Accu chek do list them as a 'possible' site, I am using 6mm as opposed to usual 8mm, so will see how that goes. I'll update you


How do you route the tubing when using your arms? I have never done this. As I'm using a Libre I don't really like the idea of having infusion sets going in there. I wear my pump on my belt so I'm not sure the tube would be long enough: where do you wear yours if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2017)

? Bra Hanger?


----------



## Radders (Feb 7, 2017)

trophywench said:


> ? Bra Hanger?


Ah, I see. Does it sit under the arm? I imagine that being rather uncomfortable. Also how do you manage if you need to look at the pump?


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 7, 2017)

As I use an Accu Chek Combo, I do everything that needs to be done to the pump through the handset, so I never need to get at the pump once it is in place.  I also use a longish tube, so I do have the option of moving the sites around a bit.  I swapped sides R L R L at the start but found I ended up in the same places in I do, so now track across one of three lines, interrupted by belly button, and this seems to be working better as it is a long while before I get back to the start again.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 7, 2017)

The only site absorption differences I've noticed are in my rare forays into thigh territory. Had to watch it when I was briskly walking/running as it seemed to act much faster.


----------



## Radders (Feb 7, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> As I use an Accu Chek Combo, I do everything that needs to be done to the pump through the handset, so I never need to get at the pump once it is in place.  I also use a longish tube, so I do have the option of moving the sites around a bit.  I swapped sides R L R L at the start but found I ended up in the same places in I do, so now track across one of three lines, interrupted by belly button, and this seems to be working better as it is a long while before I get back to the start again.


I have tried using the meter as a handset on a few occasions when wearing a long frock, but find it so much easier just to push the buttons on the pump. Where do you keep your pump?


----------



## Radders (Feb 7, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> The only site absorption differences I've noticed are in my rare forays into thigh territory. Had to watch it when I was briskly walking/running as it seemed to act much faster.


I used to do jabs in the thigh before pumping and was a mass of bruises. do you find the sites uncomfortable there?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 7, 2017)

Yes, that's why I've not really adopted it as an option. They mostly feel a bit stabby, either on insertion or during wear.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 7, 2017)

Radders said:


> I have tried using the meter as a handset on a few occasions when wearing a long frock, but find it so much easier just to push the buttons on the pump. Where do you keep your pump?



Doesn't matter where I wear it - even on the outside of my waistband or a handy side pocket - I almost always use the remote, on the Combo it's simply two more button presses and then it's done.  Takes longer to put the meter away than use it as a remote!  Even if you don't test, you just hit 'Bolus advice ' instead of blood test.


----------



## Radders (Feb 8, 2017)

I think it's because I can do the buttons on the pump without even looking at it that I prefer dosing on the pump, just eight years of ingrained habit which has become almost automatic I suppose!


----------



## lizabetic (Feb 9, 2017)

Radders said:


> How do you route the tubing when using your arms? I have never done this. As I'm using a Libre I don't really like the idea of having infusion sets going in there. I wear my pump on my belt so I'm not sure the tube would be long enough: where do you wear yours if you don't mind me asking?



I use the Libre too, although not frequently. I just made sure it was on the arm I didn't last use. I actually had the tubing facing upwards and up my sleeve to then sit in my bra. I don't use a pouch as I find them uncomfortable sitting to the side. I imagine they'd work with a body band toO! 




trophywench said:


> Doesn't matter where I wear it - even on the outside of my waistband or a handy side pocket - I almost always use the remote, on the Combo it's simply two more button presses and then it's done.  Takes longer to put the meter away than use it as a remote!  Even if you don't test, you just hit 'Bolus advice ' instead of blood test.



And I bolus using my handset too, mainly since I can't do that kind of maths! It was easier before pump I had 1:10 ratios! But when I need to I will just pull it out - usually it's already beeping and vibrating down there so it really looks no stranger.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 9, 2017)

I think for the first time in my life I'm jealous of ladies who obviously need bigger bras than me!  Never having had a cleavage in my life there's more than a chance I'd look as if I had a third boob wherever I happened to site the pump.  The Insight is a lot smaller than the Combo - but still looks like that on me!   The bra hanger plastic 'hook' sits very flat upon the side material of the bra (or the little narrow bit between the boobs) then there's another inch+ of flat to the skin pouch, and the envelope where the pump goes is below that - so you can't wear a skin tight around the rib cage garment - but I never do anyway.


----------



## Radders (Feb 17, 2017)

trophywench said:


> I think for the first time in my life I'm jealous of ladies who obviously need bigger bras than me!  Never having had a cleavage in my life there's more than a chance I'd look as if I had a third boob wherever I happened to site the pump.  The Insight is a lot smaller than the Combo - but still looks like that on me!   The bra hanger plastic 'hook' sits very flat upon the side material of the bra (or the little narrow bit between the boobs) then there's another inch+ of flat to the skin pouch, and the envelope where the pump goes is below that - so you can't wear a skin tight around the rib cage garment - but I never do anyway.


I have been looking for bra hanger things and the only one I've managed to find is on this website and seems to be designed to hang in front between the boobs. The loop doesn't look long enough to fasten round the bit under my arm. Please can you direct me to where I can buy the hooks and pouches you're referring to? 
I've bought a very close fitting evening dress for an upcoming cruise and I think my normal thigh pouch will show.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 17, 2017)

Radders, mine came from the Roche pump accessories section of their website (assuming you are registered to 'My Accuchek')  I dunno what website you found whatever on since you didn't supply a link.

Oh - just tried to sign into My Accu-Chek - and it won't let me in or reset my password.  Took me ages last time too, cos it demanded I rest it the last time too.  Dunno what's up with it.


----------



## Radders (Feb 17, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Radders, mine came from the Roche pump accessories section of their website (assuming you are registered to 'My Accuchek')  I dunno what website you found whatever on since you didn't supply a link.
> 
> Oh - just tried to sign into My Accu-Chek - and it won't let me in or reset my password.  Took me ages last time too, cos it demanded I rest it the last time too.  Dunno what's up with it.


The website I found was this one, i.e. diabetes uk. I've logged into My Accu-check and hadn't realised that I never registered my second pump. Now they are sending me a free skin, which is a bonus, however I still can't seem to find any accessories.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm going to ring them on Monday if I can't get in and solve this.

The pouches I've had from them are fairly thin stretchy stuff, and have  a neat, flat soft 'perspex' - see through - clip which slides onto a bra or thinnish waistband - ie thin material.  I've just measured the clip and it's 5 cm and fixed onto about 3 thicknesses of the pouch material which continues for about another centimetre beyond the clip  on both sides and below the opening end of it.  Thus the pouch is substantial enough and yet flat enough to support the weight with as little bulk as possible.  I'm not over endowed (36B) and slides onto the sides of my bras or between the cups at the front any anything I now own - but I don't think I'd have got it onto a Wonderbra when I wore them in order to abtain a cleavage LOL  My darling first husband once said to friends - when the other chap said the trouble with Jan his wife's boobs - classic pear shape - so small boobs, child-bearing hips - was when she lay on her back, her boobs disappeared.  My man said Yeah - Jen's do too!  You what? we all asked.  Well - yours flop under your armpits! said he - ducking and running away.........

https://shop.diabetes.org.uk/store/managing-your-diabetes/pump-products  - Ugh! No - horrid!


----------



## Radders (Feb 17, 2017)

trophywench said:


> I'm going to ring them on Monday if I can't get in and solve this.
> 
> The pouches I've had from them are fairly thin stretchy stuff, and have  a neat, flat soft 'perspex' - see through - clip which slides onto a bra or thinnish waistband - ie thin material.  I've just measured the clip and it's 5 cm and fixed onto about 3 thicknesses of the pouch material which continues for about another centimetre beyond the clip  on both sides and below the opening end of it.  Thus the pouch is substantial enough and yet flat enough to support the weight with as little bulk as possible.  I'm not over endowed (36B) and slides onto the sides of my bras or between the cups at the front any anything I now own - but I don't think I'd have got it onto a Wonderbra when I wore them in order to abtain a cleavage LOL  My darling first husband once said to friends - when the other chap said the trouble with Jan his wife's boobs - classic pear shape - so small boobs, child-bearing hips - was when she lay on her back, her boobs disappeared.  My man said Yeah - Jen's do too!  You what? we all asked.  Well - yours flop under your armpits! said he - ducking and running away.........
> 
> https://shop.diabetes.org.uk/store/managing-your-diabetes/pump-products  - Ugh! No - horrid!


He likes living dangerously your OH!
I found a link to pump accessories on the AccuChek site but it was just cannulas and batteries. Odd because I'm sure I bought my original thigh pouches from there. Perhaps it's because I am on the mobile version of the site. I will have to wind up the ancient laptop tomorrow and have a look. The link you posted was the one I found via Google, glad to hear those are not the right ones.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 18, 2017)

Radders said:


> He likes living dangerously your OH!



NB  - my FIRST husband Radders - not my current model !  However this was on a beach in Majorca in 1969 before we were all actually married.  I trained him better myself of course after that !  He was always excellent at delivering apt and hilarious throwaway remarks generally though.  eg one morning I was out of bed , he was awake but not up.  I glanced across and he kinda looked thoughtful - what are you thinking I asked.  Well, he said. I was just thinking, it's amazing what you can find in your pubic hair when you lie here having your regular morning inspection - that's all.  Oooh, do I want to ask?  OK I'll buy it - why, what on earth have you found?  He pulls his hand out from under the duvet - and he is holding the butterfly off one of my favourite earrings which I'd lost about 3 weeks before - and don't tell me I'm filthy because yes - the bed certainly had been changed - twice - in the interim - and also moved so we could see if it had gone underneath it.

It's been a complete mystery ever since how that could possibly have occurred!

That's exactly what I got from Roche last night on the PC - said 'accessories' and it wasn't, only 'consumables'.  Odd.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 18, 2017)

Radders last time I phoned the pump ordering  line (speaking to a human is good) and and asked them about accessories.  I got a pouch, the same as Jenny describes.  I have had a few of the clips break, and they have replaced them for me with apologies.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 18, 2017)

Ps. I have recently made another pouch so that I can change them more often.  (Just used of tshirt material)... and a new one for handset, jelly babies, and Libre.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 18, 2017)

Radders - see the 'button' on the free end of the clip?  Well - it's tenacious!  I've never had to pull the two sides of the clip apart more than about a millimetre, just enough to slide over the edge of wherever you want it, and it slides the rest of the way to 'just exactly where' and sticks there like glue until I slide it off again.

Perhaps now they do give em away rather than selling them?


----------



## Radders (Feb 18, 2017)

Very industrious of you SB!


----------



## Radders (Feb 18, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Radders - see the 'button' on the free end of the clip?  Well - it's tenacious!  I've never had to pull the two sides of the clip apart more than about a millimetre, just enough to slide over the edge of wherever you want it, and it slides the rest of the way to 'just exactly where' and sticks there like glue until I slide it off again.
> 
> Perhaps now they do give em away rather than selling them?


Sorry Jen I don't know which button you mean?
I went on the website on a laptop with the same results so have sent them a message asking about how to buy accessories.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 18, 2017)

Look at the 'perspex' clip on the navy blue one in SB's photo, follow the Perspex along from where it folds over the material on the right top of the pouch.  when you get to the other end of the Perspex, observe - there's a circular thing - this is a circular 'bump' which protrudes very slightly into the material of whatever you wear it on, hang it on, however you'd describe what you do with it.  It isn't enough to mark the fabric of whatever but it is enough to stop the whole thing sliding very much at all, if at all.  If the bra has lace sides - it won't budge.  If they're pure 100% polyester well it might slide half a centimetre - if you are energetic LOL - say doing a jive or two - then just slide it back from on top of the frock, 2 second job!

That's the same sort of 'clip' that's on the Roche bra hangers.

SB - how on earth do you break one of those clips?  (I don't want to do it - but I'd like to avoid doing it if possible!)


----------



## Radders (Feb 19, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Look at the 'perspex' clip on the navy blue one in SB's photo, follow the Perspex along from where it folds over the material on the right top of the pouch.  when you get to the other end of the Perspex, observe - there's a circular thing - this is a circular 'bump' which protrudes very slightly into the material of whatever you wear it on, hang it on, however you'd describe what you do with it.  It isn't enough to mark the fabric of whatever but it is enough to stop the whole thing sliding very much at all, if at all.  If the bra has lace sides - it won't budge.  If they're pure 100% polyester well it might slide half a centimetre - if you are energetic LOL - say doing a jive or two - then just slide it back from on top of the frock, 2 second job!
> 
> That's the same sort of 'clip' that's on the Roche bra hangers.
> 
> SB - how on earth do you break one of those clips?  (I don't want to do it - but I'd like to avoid doing it if possible!)


That sounds more secure than the thigh pocket I used last time I wore a frock! Hopefully Roche will deign to sell me one.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 19, 2017)

trophywench said:


> SB - how on earth do you break one of those clips? (I don't want to do it - but I'd like to avoid doing it if possible



I think that it was when I was removing it from the bra strap whilst still clothed.  Perhaps having done that a few times it weakened the top of it.  I broke three, was told originally that I had to buy a new pouch at £20 so tried curtain hooks, getting some made by a local plastics firm, making some from an old thumb splint in that material that is cuttable and pliable when warmed up, ....  eventually I asked Accu Check and they just sent me spares with an apology saying that the clips seem to break for a past time.  That bobble on the end does indeed keep it in place and catch if I do not take it off sensibly.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 20, 2017)

Yeah, I've been impressed with it's tenacity considering it isn't strong enough to cause damage to clothing fabric.  This very morning I had a wrestle with it !  At the hairdressers - only a trim but you know you're enveloped in a gown big enough to go once round you, twice round the gas-works - well there it was neatly hanging from the waistband, inside my trousers when the alarm went off telling me the TBR I'd set earlier and forgotten about had finished - and I had the dickens of a job getting to the B thing, sitting down as I was!  When you just want to do something unobtrusively ....... LOL


----------



## Redkite (Feb 21, 2017)

Radders said:


> What other sites do people use? I don't think I've enough fat on my back any more, not much on my bum other than what I sit on, and I worry that if I used my thighs the cannula would be very easily dislodged by trousers when going to the loo. That leaves abs, and as I still have a comfortable spare tyre below my waist, that's where I have tended to use, but I feel it's time I gave the tyre a rest. Who knows, it might even disappear!
> There must be people thinner than me on here, how do you manage?



My 16yo is (and always has been) very skinny, and the only useable site for cannulas is the buttock area.  We tried abdomen but horrendous absorption with massive swings from high to low.  Legs and arms are just skin over muscle, not a scrap of fat.  Hoping he'll fatten up a bit as he gets older.


----------



## Radders (Feb 21, 2017)

How do you manage to find enough sites that he doesn't sit on?


----------

